# Neat idea for an old wedding dress



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Peeps! I thought this was a cool idea for an old wedding/prom dress that you may have, or can find at Goodwill. My sister found it on Etsy and sent it to me. You could do it any color you like, purple, black, blue...
Very cool look.
















(Looks like they used those flat, glow in the dark skeletons and just spray painted the dress with the skeleton laying on the dress, but you could also use painter's tape...the skeleton would be quicker...)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cool!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this! How could I have missed this? It's beautiful.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ What scareme said - that's awesome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Love that! I would wear that on my wedding day.


----------



## BillsThrills (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, this is amazing. I could see some of my "edgy" teenage cousins wanting to wear this in school though!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome! I love the colors that you used!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Wow, that's awesome! I love the colors that you used!


:jol:Thanks, but this is not mine, just an idea my sister found on Pinterest and sent to me.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have 6 old wedding gowns upstairs in a box. Since this is our last haunt, I may give this a try on one of them. Great idea. I've worn my wedding dress every year since we got married. It's been my costume in our haunt for 15 years, been at 4 Halloween parties and 3 zombie walks!


----------



## CAMILWAMMY (Jul 23, 2019)

I love this!! I bought a second hand dress about a year ago and have been trying to come up with something to use it for.. This just might win, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's pretty awesome ... but I'd never wear it ... 


... in public.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, you are such a doof!:jol:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Dr. Maniaco thanks for the laugh this morning.


----------

